# Mon mari est parti en Espagne (partir)



## pdro

¿Podrían traducir esta estrofa de una canción, por favor?

Mon mari est parti en Espagne
Et il m'a laissée sans un souys
Mais J'ai mon petit trou
Et J'en gange, J'en gagne...

Muchas gracias.


----------



## totor

mi marido se fue a españa
y me dejó sin un centavo
pero yo tengo mi agujerito
que me da de comer, me da de comer…


----------



## lauranazario

Hola Pdro.

Notarás que he cambiado el título de tu hilo/thread para incorporar en él la primera oración con la que necesitas ayuda (anteriormente tu título era muy vago ya que sólo leía "_alguien me puede traducir esta estrofa al español_").

Poner oraciones completas en el título de los hilos/threads (o algún término específico, cuando aplique) es uso y costumbre acá en WordReference por dos razones importantes:
1) *asiste y está íntimamente ligado a la función de Búsqueda de nuestros diccionarios*
2) permite identificar las consultas a simple vista.

Espero que por favor recuerdes esta indicación sobre los títulos al momento de hacer tus próximas consultas... y agradecemos de antemano tu cooperación en este aspecto. 

Saludos,
LN – Mod


----------



## pdro

Muchas gracias por la traducción Totor, eres muy amable.

De acuerdo, Lauranazario. Disculpa el error. Trataré de no cometerlo más.

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## buenaventura2

Saludos:

"et puis je suis parti, pleurant comme un enfant"
Yo traduzco: <<después que me fuí, ellos lloraron como un niño"
¿Es correcto?

Gracias.


----------



## Eva Maria

buenaventura2 said:


> Saludos:
> 
> "et puis je suis parti, pleurant comme un enfant"
> Yo traduzco: <<después que me fuí, ellos lloraron como un niño"
> ¿Es correcto?
> 
> Gracias.


 
Buenaventura,

Pues no!

Je pense que la phrase veut dire: "Y después me fui, llorando como un niño"

EM


----------



## grandluc

Hola. Ce n'est pas correct. "et puis" veut dire "et ensuite" et la deuxième partie de la phrase est à la même personne que la première.
_Y luego me fui, llorando como un niño._


----------



## CarlaShua

Hola, amigos. A ver si me responden a esta pregunta. ¿Tiene sentido la frase 'Il est parti depuis trois mois'?
Por lo que sé, 'depuis', cuando va seguido de una cantidad de tiempo se traduce como 'desde hace'. Pero no se puede 'partir desde hace tres meses'. Según mis deducciones caseras, 'depuis' no se usaría en este caso con el 'passé composé'. ¿O estoy trasladando erróneamente mis esquemas lingüísticos del español al francés? mmm... ¿Creen que necesitaré un médico?

Gracias.


----------



## grandluc

Se ha ido desde hace tres meses.
"partir" en francés tiene un sentido más amplio que en castellano.


----------



## YaniraTfe

Hola! No te puedo explicar los motivos, pero creo que sí tiene sentido...

Vendría a significar algo así como:

Hace tres meses que se ha ido.
Lleva tres meses fuera.
Está fuera desde hace tres meses.
Hace tres meses que está fuera.
Hace tres meses que no está.

A ver si alguien te lo puede explicar bien


----------



## CarlaShua

¡Vaya! Muchas gracias a los dos. Ya me parecía a mí que no debía emplear razonamientos hispanos sobre asuntos francófonos. Porque...


grandluc said:


> Se ha ido desde hace tres meses.


...diría que esta frase en español no tiene mucho sentido.

Y entonces me pregunto, ¿puedo decir 'je suis arrivé depuis trois mois'?, ¿'je suis resté à la maison depuis trois jours'? ¿o (lo que me sorprendería más aún) 'j'ai mangé depuis trois heures?


----------



## tom29

Hola

Claro que todos son correctos, en frances siempre empleamos el "passé composé" ya que el "passé simple" casi solo se emplea por escrito, es muy literario.

Saludos


----------



## Gévy

Hola Carla:

Depuis: hace / desde hace 
être/habiter / vivre...  depuis = llevar.

Il est parti depuis 3 mois
Hace tres meses que se marchó.

Je suis à Madrid depuis 3 mois
Llevo 3 meses en Madrid
Estoy viviendo en Madrid desde hace 3 Meses.

Como ves, en traducción hay que ser flexible y seguir la lógica de tu propio idioma.

Te suena normal : Comí / He comido desde hace tres horas ¿?
Pues en francés tampoco lo es.

Más normal (aunque malo para el estomago) sería: está comiendo desde hace 3 horas (il mange depuis 3h).

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## CarlaShua

¡Ups! Perdonad, chicos, creo que no he sido muy clara en mi explicación. 

Tom: No me extraña el uso del 'passé composé' en lugar del 'passé simple', sino en lugar del 'présent', que es el tiempo que según veo se emplea el 99% de las veces en este caso:
'Nous habitons ici depuis cinq ans.'
'Il purge sa condamnation depuis le mois de janvier.'
'Elle ne travaille plus ici depuis trois mois.'
'Cette région fait partie de la France depuis 1904.'
'Elle attend le tram depuis vingt minutes.'
...

Gévy: La traducción sí la entiendo y la habría hecho tal y como tu dices, lo que me extraña es que (repito, pensando con los esquemas mentales de un hispanohablante) sean correctas esas frases en francés. Ya son estructuras perfectamente correctas, pero no hechéis por tierra mis razonamientos así de esa manera... 


Gévy said:


> Depuis: hace / desde hace


En mi diccionario Larousse y en mi maravilloso libro de francés dice lo mismo:
-seguido de una fecha (mes, día de la semana...) - 'desde' ('depuis le jeudi')
-seguido de una cantidad de tiempo - 'desde hace' ('depuis dix jours')
Ninguno da la traducción 'hace'.


Gévy said:


> Te suena normal : Comí / He comido desde hace tres horas ¿?
> Pues en francés tampoco lo es.


Pues me suena tan normal como Me fui / Me he marchado desde hace tres meses. Además, traduciendo depuis como 'hace', 'j'ai mangé depuis trois heures' sería 'comí hace tres horas', que sí tiene lógica... 

En definitiva, que es como decís y me alegro de aprenderlo (para eso lo preguntaba), pero tampoco es tan lógico como lo pintáis. Que una no tiene mucha idea de francés, pero sí sentido común...  

Y perdón por el rollo.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Clara:

Si los idiomas fueran siempre lógicos, estos foros no tendrían razón de existir.  No te disculpes, a todos nos encanta intentar que los demás vean sencillo algo que no lo es tanto.

Pero lo primero que hay que pensar cuando estudiamos un idioma es que NUESTRA lógica (la de nuestro idioma) no es siempre aplicable a la lógica de otro idioma. Admitir las diferencias es el primer paso fundamental.

Pero efectivamente, tendemos siempre a buscar la lógica, un punto de apoyo desde nuestro propio idioma. Es el defecto de ser adulto, los niños admiten y tragan todo sin reparos. Suerte para ello.

Volviendo al "depuis" en el sentido que te indico de "hace", implica que la acción tiene efectos en el presente. Cuando el "hace + indicación de tiempo" es un hecho acabado totalmente, sin continuación en el presente, entonces se traduce por "il y a". 

En la frase que propones: comí hace tres horas, la traducción sería: j'ai mangé il y a 3 heures. Se terminó del todo.

Cuando dices:

Il est parti depuis 3h: es que estás esperando a que vuelva o a que llegue a algún sitio, es decir que consideras la duración de un hecho que no ha concluido aún: el tiempo del trayecto.

Se marchó hace 3 horas (y no ha regresado / y no ha llegado a su destino). Como ves, en español implicarías la relación con el presente al usar el pretérito perfecto si sigues la frase. Nosotros la indicamos con este "depuis" en vez de "il y a".

No sé si te queda más claro ahora, espero que sí. 

Bisous,

Gévy

P.D: En el Larousse puedes encontrar estas frases:

Je ne l'ai pas vu depuis trois jours: no lo he visto desde hace tres días.
depuis combien de temps ?: ¿ cuánto tiempo hace?
depuis le début de l'année: en lo que va de año.


----------



## CarlaShua

Hola, Gévy:

Excelente explicación. Está claro que la cuestión no es es evidente ni hay una correspondencia exacta con el español, de ahí mis dudas.

Yo debo de tener una versión más modesta del Larousse, porque no me trae esos ejemplos. En cualquier caso, la diferencia entre 'hace' y 'desde hace' tampoco es fácil a veces en español. En el ejemplo en el que se traduce 'depuis' por 'hace' yo creo que en muchos casos se podría traducir por 'desde hace':
'depuis combien de temps ?' : '¿cuánto tiempo hace?' ó bien* '¿desde hace cuanto tiempo?'*

Bueno, estoy contenta de haber aclarado (más o menos) algo tan básico. Gracias por haberte tomado tantas molestias. Por cierto:



Gévy said:


> Hola Clara:


¿Tan bien me había explicado en mi último post?


----------



## potasa

Bonjour,

SVP, en la frase:
...on a adopté un grand garçon, qui est *parti de la maison* maintenant, qui a 25 ans. Et puis bon, la porte on ne la ferme jamais, c'est inutile.

Habla una mujer que -como bien dice- tiene las puertas de su casa siempre abiertas. Pero lo subrayado en negrilla no sé si se refiere a que _'justamente ahora ha salido de la casa'_, es decir que en ese momento no está allí;  o bien, que _'ya no vive en la casa'_. No sé si puede ser una expresión para decir que se deja la casa de los padres cuando alguien se independiza.

¿Alguien lo ve más claro que yo...?

Merci!


----------



## swift

Hola:

Lo que quiere decir es que ya no vive en la casa, que ahora se ha marchado.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## potasa

Merci mille, swift!!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Por aquí decimos que los hijos _se independizan_ cuando dejan el hogar paterno para irse a vivir solos o en pareja.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

